# Why, Georgia, I never knew...



## Cryozombie (Jul 6, 2006)

Am I the only one who is easily amused by the way some of the thread titles look from the mail forum index?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 6, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who is easily amused by the way some of the thread titles look from the mail forum index?




Yeah, but I'm sure the little yellow "caution" sign is there for a reason.....


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting, but by the looks of it you missed your chance (read: Yesterday). 

Poor Technopunk...


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2006)

:xtrmshock

I didn't know they sent the invitations out already!! ... guess I'd better get cooking on those web fotos ... :viking3:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who is easily amused by the way some of the thread titles look from the mail forum index?



Nope you are not the only one.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 6, 2006)

Good catch of a Great Catch...


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 7, 2006)

Dude...what am I missing here? :idunno:


----------

